# Duck Confit?



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I gots a duck or 2 worth of duck fat/skin (non rendered yet), and 4 legs. I could also pick up another duck too....

can't find just "duck fat in a jar" at the market though, will I be able to render enough? 

whatigottado?


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

If you have a Food Saver cure your legs and vacuum pack them with the fat, put bags into pot and cover with water, bring to a boil put on lid and then trasfer pot into a 180' oven for about 5 hours.

Remove bags and ice them down. You will have individual confits encased in their own fat and vacuum sealed. You should be good to go- I use this method all the time and I have never gone back to the traditional method. :chef:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Just reading this, seems like a great method. :bounce:

BDL


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

BDL, I am always pleased at the results. Jeffery Steingarten told me when he used this method with our Moulard legs it produced the finest confit he had had outside of Paris. Regardless, I think it is a great method and so easy!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

im going to target this morning (why? ask Nratched) so I may pick up a food saver.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

You'll never look back.....


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

picked one up. I figure I'm going to use it a lot anyway. I just butchered 3 whole ducks...foodsaved the breasts, rendered the fat from the rest of the skin,and im using the carcases/wings/necks to make stock. 

let's just say my house smells NICE with a pot of duck fat rendering, and duck stock on the stove (and pork belly in the oven) 

haha. 
Only thing I didn't use from the ducks was the bag of gizzards. maybe next time. :lol:

I am pretty **** proud of myself.....I bought 3 whole ducks for 30$, and from that 30$ i'll have about 6-8 quarts of stock, 6 confited legs, a tub of duck fat......6 breasts in the freezer. 


...and a BUNCH of crispy skin to snack on. 

you really can't beat that for 30$, all that food/good stuff.


(and on top of all that, I'm making momofuku style pork belly buns with a pork belly i had in the freezer...I sharpened my knives (finally BDL!) AND cleaned out the junk drawer!)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mazel tov!


----------



## richard wilts (Nov 27, 2008)

RDMcMURPHY...[I buy large pekin ducks about 5,6 or 7# from a friend near by that raises ducks] and after cooking the duck I end up with at least a qt. of render duck fat. So your ducks if you buy in the store would be smaller. I use the duck fat for frying eggs,making popcorn,cookies. you can use it in lots of things


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah, reaping the benefits of the confit.










(and duck stock for the risotto!)

I did it sou-vide style as suggested....here is my entire process pictures..

Choose Life.: What to do (with 3 ducks) while everyone is out shopping on black Friday...

and

Choose Life.: Duck Confit part 2


----------



## bobby (Feb 23, 2008)

RPMcMurphy;249611 said:


> Only thing I didn't use from the ducks was the bag of gizzards. maybe next time. :lol:
> 
> dude, dirty rice.


----------

